# ausable



## michael witherell (Feb 28, 2009)

how is the fishing


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

slow slow and slow was there yesterday . From what i gather from locals in oscoda and exp. is that ice on foot pond needs to melt,and that shouldnt be long. a few more warm days and with that ice gone the steel should start surfacing and spawning. im guessing the 2nd week of april should start things off.


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hopefully its melted off by this weekend then cause I'm gonna make the trip reguardless. I can't stand another weekend with out fishing!:SHOCKED:


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

I drove by Foote Pond yesterday when I was up there, the ice is gone.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

need some weather in the worst way right now!
Foote is running at 97% compliance on license agreement:SHOCKED:


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Man that is a shame, Ron.....


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Man that is a shame, Ron.....


97%= good
Can't control the weather.
We had our "high water" already. and it was handled very well, compared to the past 3 yrs.

You'll notice a more run of river theme on the graph, This is the best its been handled by Far.. And the way it was supposed to be ran to begin with.

The whole north east is way under expected precip this yr.
Way under median flows, and has been all of feb also? 
DNR has No accretion value in the formula right now, I'd think there would be some But not much...


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> need some weather in the worst way right now!


You are not kidding there Ron! That goes for everywhere. I've been hearing some decent things from the East side still, even with the low flow. Au Sable's right at 40, and has been flirting with it for about a week now. We just need a good ol' FLUSH!


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

Got the poles out and check the lines. Everything is looking good. Tackel is ready, I'm ready, temp looks ok. It's set in stone I am taking Monday off to go fishing!!!


----------

